# Prospective Tinker Stallion



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Here are some pictures of my Tinker stallion which I hope will be approved. 
He'll go his final exam at the end of April.

Wish me luck


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice. Now I'll have to research the Tinker.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a character! so handsome.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

He's so handsome! What are they like to ride?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He's very pretty! Love his face!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't realize they were also called Tinkers I'm used to them being called gypsies, the owner of the place where I keep my stallion breeds and raises them. They are lovely horses! Keep us posted on how he does. He looks very cute.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello and thanks for the nice comments.

Original race called Irish cob and is the mother stud book and a Dutch studbook below the Irish.
It all started with a lady from Holland who bought several Irish cob and did not like that name so she named them tinker and started Tinker association for about thirty years ago.
So tinker association is a fairly young association.
To my knowledge, there are only these two unions that are valid for breeding.
Other names of the breed's nickname, and all horses of this breed shells inspected and approved by at least three judges.
Incidentally, this breed great to work with.
Extremely nice to drive and work with in the forest and they are also excellent to ride them they may actually go nicely in dressage and all breeds of horses can jump at least one meter


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Very very beautiful!!


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you all for the nice comments. 
I will up date and tell you how it goes for Lorden.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I believe horses of this breed are called Tinkers because it was the group of "wanderers", also known as "tinkers" by the Irish (known as "gypsies" by many other cultures), who developed this breed into the awesome one it is today, very calm, excellent with kids, hardy, and great for both riding and pulling carts.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

ecasey said:


> I believe horses of this breed are called Tinkers because it was the group of "wanderers", also known as "tinkers" by the Irish (known as "gypsies" by many other cultures), who developed this breed into the awesome one it is today, very calm, excellent with kids, hardy, and great for both riding and pulling carts.


Hey. 
if you've read the entire thread and you'll find out how the name Tinker Communion to


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi. I did read the whole thread. The explanation given was not correct, so I was sharing what I've learned. Love this breed!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Good Luck on your Judging! Where did you find your halter for him? I am trying to find a black one for my Gypsy (and actually his sire was a "Tinker")


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

ecasey said:


> Hi. I did read the whole thread. The explanation given was not correct, so I was sharing what I've learned. Love this breed!


I can not answer about the name tinker previously exist. 
But that's how tinker union in holand started and you do not believe me, you can personally go to their website and read about it. :wink:


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

draftgrl said:


> Good Luck on your Judging! Where did you find your halter for him? I am trying to find a black one for my Gypsy (and actually his sire was a "Tinker")


Hello to you. 
you can find them in Denmark and in Sweden and are you intreserad I can send you the name of the business that I think has them.


----------

